# Crema / dull espresso from DB



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have been using the DB for a few years now and have kind of got stuck in a rut with regards to turning it on in a morning and churning out average shots. I have been using rave coffee through a Mazer SJ mostly so I am happy that the coffee is fresh and of a good quality. When I first got the DB I played around for a while I got the pressure set to working at around 7 bar. What do you guys normally pull shots at?

Any tips or suggestions to brighten things up would be welcome!

Thank you

Tom


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Our tastes can change over time. Perhaps new coffees with new challenges and flavours?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you weighing in and out, using scales?

What coffees, roasters have you tried.

It's not really the machines fault, it's a function of tbe coffee you use and how you make it.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Everything MrBoots said...

Also I found the Rave Signature, Fudge, and IJ are better extracted at 9 bar.

Try upping the pressure to rule that out.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

What change would you like to see in your shots so they're no longer 'average'? I'm not sure I understand the 'crema/ dull espresso' post title. I'm guessing you mean the espresso tastes rather flat and lifeless and you aren't getting any crema??

Try extracting at different ratios/ pressures and see if that helps, and maybe have a change of beans.


----------

